
TP-Link blocks open-source router firmware to comply with new FCC rules - pawn
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3044594/open-source-tools/tp-link-blocks-open-source-router-firmware-to-comply-with-new-fcc-rules.html#tk.rss_all
======
pawn
Can anyone explain to me the danger of how open source routers are going to
mess with airports? Are we assuming they're sneaking in to airport buildings
and getting access to the router, or a remote attack that's somehow less
likely than with closed-source firmware?

~~~
maxerickson
The open source firmware has a setting for frequencies that overlap with the
frequencies used by weather radar. Preventing such interference is one of the
main roles of the FCC. I guess it isn't extraordinary for the FCC to ask
hardware makers to make changes to make it more difficult for end users to
misuse the hardware.

There are multiple previous discussions of TP link locking their routers in
the last few weeks.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tp%20link&sort=byDate&prefix&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tp%20link&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

